
Revert the GitHub dark header - derosul
https://github.com/DennisSnijder/MakeGithubGreatAgain
======
mbrookes
Have to say, when I saw the dark top-bar, I presumed it must be part of
another go-dark internet protest about something, and wondered why there was
no announcement.

Glad to see I can get rid if it (in Chrome at least).

~~~
ibujs
Open the Console in developer tools and paste this in
document.querySelector('.header').classList.remove('header-dark') Credits:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5t9bnd/github_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5t9bnd/github_just_changed_the_upper_navbar_to_black/)

~~~
ibujs
Only works once tho on a page, just use when you're like, that's distracting,
go away for a sec.

------
djh_
I really dislike the dark header - it draws attention away from the content
and towards the nav because the contrast is so great.

~~~
wybiral
I remember when Google search stopped using underlines on their search result
links... I couldn't stand it. Now I'd probably have the same reaction if they
switched back.

------
mmastrac
Github should have used the eBay approach where you gradually alter your look
to avoid triggering revolt. Fade the banner from light gray to dark gray over
the period of a few months!

[https://articles.uie.com/death_of_relaunch/](https://articles.uie.com/death_of_relaunch/)

> At eBay, they learned the hard way that their users don’t like dramatic
> change. One day, the folks at eBay decided they no longer liked the bright
> yellow background on many of their pages, so they just changed it to a white
> background. Instantly, they started receiving emails from customers,
> bemoaning the change. So many people complained, that they felt forced to
> change it back.

------
alfredxing
Mark Otto (@mdo) said that the `header-dark` class will be going away soon
[1], so we can't be sure how long this extension will still be working.

Personally, I like the dark bar, though at first it was confusing since the
dark bar is usually associated with GitHub Enterprise.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830149416556191744](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830149416556191744)

~~~
tyteen4a03
This is my main issue with the new header. Now I'll have to get used to not
being to distinguish between the two anymore.

------
nwah1
I use this GitHub theme for Stylish, which makes GitHub so much better.

Stylish makes the most sense, because it is a CSS-only solution. Using
javascript for this sort of thing is hackish.

[https://userstyles.org/styles/37035/github-
dark](https://userstyles.org/styles/37035/github-dark)

~~~
Zren
The latest Stylish update in chrome introduced tracking btw. It now "calls
home" by fetching the "recommended styles for this site" even when the popup
isn't open. You can check the network traffic in the `background.js`.

Here's a greasemonkey script I'm using:
[https://gist.github.com/Zren/8726ccca22659baaeb055fd0258df76...](https://gist.github.com/Zren/8726ccca22659baaeb055fd0258df76f)

~~~
nwah1
Is this true on firefox, as well? I use firefox.

~~~
Zren
Don't think so. I think the Firefox store has different rules and/or a
different maintainer.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/revie...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/reviews/)

------
jfrankamp
Human eyes focus differently on dark on white vs white on dark. The new dark
header induces switch strain as well as focus issues (for humans).
[http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/53264/dark-or-white-
co...](http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/53264/dark-or-white-color-theme-
is-better-for-the-eyes/53268#53268)

------
colept
I like the new header tho - jet black / blue is a good look.

------
pookieinc
For those curious about the announcement:

[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830138373230653440](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830138373230653440)

------
simplehuman
Isn't the check `if(host == "github.com") {` redundant because you have it in
the manifest anyway?

------
johnhenry
More than anything, I'm curious about the reasons behind the change?

------
mmgutz
For a minute there I thought something happened in the world that I was not
made aware of. I didn't see Hacker News change their bar so it was just an
unexplained github style change.

------
dallamaneni
I like the dark header. Wish they make an optional dark theme.

~~~
meowface
I much prefer dark themes, but I find the new header really ugly and clashing
with everything else. A full dark theme could be cool, though. Just changing
the header is lazy.

------
tedunangst
Can someone explain what the dark header is?

~~~
Ralfp
Previously Github's navbar used to be black icons on light gray, and today it
turned into light icons on black navbar.

~~~
revelation
It still is for me. This is the new web reality where everything is only
eventually consistent and at any given point in time you're being A/B tested
on some bullshit idea.

------
fanf2
What I want is a way to properly disable mobile mode, and disable the YOOGE
"switch to mobile" header.

I want to see the full README and the code, not the irrelevant stuff
cluttering the mobile page.

------
pymai
for anyone that doesnt know, there is already an extension called "dark
reader" that makes every page dark:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-
reader/eimadp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-
reader/eimadpbcbfnmbkopoojfekhnkhdbieeh)

theres really no need to make a separate extension for every website, unless
you are trying to make a statement

------
nouney
I don't like the dark header. But StackOverflow changed its header from dark
to white and I don't like it either.

That makes me so confused about my likes.

------
ElijahLynn
More JS processing my page? No thanks.

------
Nimsical
This is my favorite product in the world right now.

